# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  نقض جنائي الطعن رقم ٥١٤ لسنة ٢١ قضائية - جلسة ١٩٥٢/٠٢/١٩ تهديد

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ٥١٤ لسنة ٢١ قضائية

الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ١٩٥٢/٠٢/١٩

مكتب فنى ( سنة ٣ - قاعدة ٢٦٢ - صفحة ٧٠٢ )

العنوان : تهديد .

الموجز : تهديد . التبديد بألفاظ يفهم منها إيذاء المجني عليه في امنه ومعاشه . لا جريمة .

القاعدة : إن المادة ٣٢٧ من قانون العقوبات لا تعاقب إلا على التهديد بارتكاب جريمة أو بإفشاء أمور أو نسبة أمور مخدشة بالشرف ، 

وإذن فمتى كانت الواقعة كما أثبتها الحكم هي أن المتهم هدد المجني عليه شفهياً بواسطة شخص ثالث بألفاظ يفهم منها إيذاؤه في أمنه ومعاشه ، فإن الجريمة لا تكون متوافرة الأركان .

للاطلاع على الحكم انظر المرفق 

المصدر 

https://www.cc.gov.eg/judgment_singl...8093&&ja=63369

----------

